# Timeshares for Large Family



## jeichbauer (Mar 28, 2006)

I am trying to plan a vacation this summer with my family and my brother and sister's families.  There are 12 of us 6 adults and 6 kids.  We want to be a day's drive from Toledo, OH.  I have Fairfield points and some good RCI traders.

Any suggestions on where to go?  We want somewhere with good activities and a nice pool area (especially for young kids).  Any locations with 4 bedroom units that could accomodate all of us?

Any help would be appreciated.

John
Toledo, OH


----------



## bslag (Mar 28, 2006)

*vacation ideas*

We also travel with extended family and are from Michigan.  Of those "driving" vacations we've taken (WI, TN, IL, MO).  My favorite summer family spot is the Wisconson Dells.  In addition to other entertainment venues there are many lakes, waterparks and boat rides for all age levels, lots of golf courses and a good size casino.  We have both driven and taken the Ferry from MI to WI.  Driving it takes us approx. 5 hours, so I suspect it would take you about 7.   Seems to have something for all ages and budget levels, has a real "up north" feel to it, and is a beautiful area.


----------



## Spence (Mar 28, 2006)

A 10 hour drive is Williamsburg VA, I have a lot of guests from Ohio stay at Powhatan or Greensprings which both have 4BR units, there are other Wmbg resorts with large units, too.


----------



## KristinB (Mar 28, 2006)

I would forget about finding a 4 BR unit.  A couple of 2 BR units is much more likely.  Most Greensprings and Powhatan 4 BR units are lockouts and are deposited separately.

I had great success exchanging FF 28K generic weeks thru RCI for 2 BR units at Silverleaf's Ozark Mountain Resort in Missouri (outside of Branson, on Table Rock Lake).  I was able to get 6 units for my husband's family reunion -- which was the week of July 4th.  But I did that about a year out.  You might still be able to pull something if you use a higher point value.  

Massanutten should still have some decent availability as well...  Are you familiar with Fairfield's ability to "search first" with RCI?


----------



## hofftkmn (Mar 28, 2006)

I just purchased a 4-bedroom, sleeps 12 unit at the Villas at Giant Ridge in Biwabek, MN. It is a stand-alone unit (cabin) with 3 actual bedrooms and a loft. It is on a lake and has an outdoor pool which they are converting to an indoor facility. Haven't been there yet so I can't tell you more than that. The point is they have the kind of unit you are looking for, so you may want to check out that resort further yourself.


----------



## klynn (Mar 29, 2006)

White Birch in Breezy Point, MN has 4BR/4BA units.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Mar 29, 2006)

We just purchased a 4 bedroom (with loft area) unit in Park City, Utah at the Westgate.  If kids don't mind sofabed sleeping, it would work well.  They have a private hot tub on the balcony as well.  I would imagine availability would be ok in the summer - mostly a winter place I think.


----------



## KristinB (Mar 29, 2006)

Just to clarify -- I wasn't saying that there aren't 4 bedroom units out there.  Just that obtaining an exchange for one for this summer is not all that likely.


----------



## jeichbauer (Mar 30, 2006)

*Fairfield Glade Nottingham*

I have found some availability at Fairfield Glade Nottingham in a 4 bdrm unit.  Does anyone have information on how these units are set up?  Also, any input/feedback on Fairfield Glade in general would be helpful especially ideas for young kids (2 - 8).

Thanks.

John
Toledo, OH


----------



## shellbelle (Apr 12, 2006)

Fletcher921 said:
			
		

> We just purchased a 4 bedroom (with loft area) unit in Park City, Utah at the Westgate.  If kids don't mind sofabed sleeping, it would work well.  They have a private hot tub on the balcony as well.  I would imagine availability would be ok in the summer - mostly a winter place I think.



I agree that Park City is GREAT for families, but...

I grew up in Toledo and now live in Utah, about 1 hour from Park City. They are in NO WAY within 1 day's drive of each other. Even during college days when DH & I would drive straight through (and faster than either legal or smart) stopping only for fuel, it still took us 24+ hours to go the 1400 miles door to door. If you're trying to drive it in wintertime, add the complication that I-80 is often closed across Wyoming and stretches of Utah and Nebraska--sometimes for days at a time--b/c of storms. 

Now we drive it with kids in a motor home to visit g'ma & g'pa once or twice a year. We head out of town on a Friday afternoon and get mostly through Wyoming (kids can sleep while we drive) and stop at around 11:00 at night. Next night is in Iowa. That's a long day's drive. We get home to Toledo on Sunday afternoon, or Sunday night if traffic is bad through Chicago.


----------



## Victoria (Apr 12, 2006)

We had a four bedroom - sleep sixteen at Marble Canyon in British Columbia. {RCI}  It was great - even had a room with a pool table.  Ther was lots do do in the area  - good hiking, swimming and other outdoor activities!  About two  to three hours from Banff.


----------

